# Made this the other day.



## Cody Killgore (Nov 17, 2015)

Can you guess what it is?

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 3


----------



## manbuckwal (Nov 17, 2015)

Ringed Gidgee ? Good to see you're alive n kickin


----------



## Wildthings (Nov 17, 2015)

Who cares what it is! It's awesome!! but really what is it?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 17, 2015)

A miniature pony saddle stand?
Nah....
Whatever it is its a beaut....


----------



## Cody Killgore (Nov 17, 2015)

manbuckwal said:


> Ringed Gidgee ? Good to see you're alive n kickin


It's actually curly maple from Mike. I just dyed it with some leather dye I had.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Tclem (Nov 17, 2015)

A gear shifter thing a ma bob for your play station race car games


----------



## Sidecar (Nov 18, 2015)

I KNOW !!!!
That's the best look'n flesh'n stand ever made......bet the pelts run across that even look beer when done


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 18, 2015)

A beam for very small gymnast......

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## pinky (Nov 18, 2015)

toilet paper holder or a bracelet display... no matter what it is, it sure is purdy

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (Nov 18, 2015)

If you do work like I do then you probably don't even know yourself. Just make stuff and get people to guess stuff until you figure out a use for it.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Nov 18, 2015)

Cody that's wicked cool man. I knew it wasn't ringed gigdee but I didn't know what it could be. Died BLM man you're on to something there that stuff is off the charts cool.

Now as to what it is, that is obvious to me but I will not spoil your little game . . . .


----------



## Cody Killgore (Nov 18, 2015)

You guys have given me some good ideas so far! None of them are what I had intended it to be though!

I'll post what it is in a bit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sprucegum (Nov 18, 2015)

A darn pretty whimiditty.


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 18, 2015)

Is it a doohickey?
Or a whatchamacallit ? It certainly isnt a round tooit...


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 18, 2015)

If you'd made more than one of them I'd think it was going to get rotated 90 degrees and put on a wall as a wall hook of some sort...


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 18, 2015)

A man's valet? to hold wallet, keys, watch etc...?


----------



## Kevin (Nov 18, 2015)

NYWoodturner said:


> A man's valet? to hold wallet, keys, watch etc...?



No. You have to tip valet's. This thing doesn't have a girlfriend to spoil or even a hand to accept the tip.


----------



## Cody Killgore (Nov 19, 2015)

Alright guys....you rdy?

So the truth of the matter is that I knew you fellas probably wouldn't be too excited if you knew what it was so I had to hold it back from ya for a bit.

So, I like music and got me a decent pair of headphones. I was tired of laying them on the desk so I figured...


Excuse the cat hair

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 19, 2015)

I'll have to keep something like that in mind down the road, I've done a couple custom Plinths for restored turntables and those guys would eat that up!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 19, 2015)

Ooooh...very cool. Very cool indeed....


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 19, 2015)

Nice use of that maple..

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Wildthings (Nov 19, 2015)

That is exactly my next guess. Whoda thunka it!! Tell me more about the dye application


----------



## Cody Killgore (Nov 20, 2015)

Wildthings said:


> That is exactly my next guess. Whoda thunka it!! Tell me more about the dye application



Well, I didn't really know what I was doing as it was the first time I tried it like this. I used some Fiebings dark brown leather dye. It was a bit dark for my taste so I diluted it with some denatured alcohol until I was happy with the color. Then I just put some on a rag and applied it as evenly as I could. There are probably better ways to apply it.

After that, I just started to apply coats of Tru-Oil. Seemed easier than I thought it would be

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HomeBody (Nov 21, 2015)

Never guess that's maple. Looks like mahogany. I'll be looking for some of that Fiebings. Gary


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Dec 13, 2015)

wow I think it is so way cool!


----------



## woodnutz (Dec 17, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> Is it a doohickey?
> Or a whatchamacallit ? It certainly isnt a round tooit...


that was my guess too.


----------

